# and a time for gentleness



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

There is definitely something about older Goldens, isn't there? I know what you mean. It's hard to even put it in words. But they just take up a little bit more room in our hearts everyday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Seniors are so very special. I lost my Senior boy 2 years ago, he was 15.5. 

I really miss his sweet gentle old soul. When they get that way, at least my boy, all he wanted to know was that we were there for him. It didn't matter what we were doing, he wanted to be wherever we were.

We knew how blessed we were to share our lives with him for 15.5 years. Each day was a gift, especially the last several years. 

Hug your Casey and enjoy every second of each day.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, I loved this post. I feel that way about my Finn too. His eyes are dimming and his coat is greying, but his soul still shines as brightly as ever.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This brings tears to my eyes. My Joker will be 13 in August and I see so many signs of his age. He used to race up and down the stairs with abandon and now he pauses midway to gather his courage, lying down at the top to pant for a bit. 

Every day with them is a gift.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh Sharon, that was just lovely. Give my buddy a hug for me, OK?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Golden seniors are the best, loved your post. I notice Fiona slowing a bit but by only a small amount.

Still amazes me to this day how Tucker with his arthritic old body chased after a squirrel in a time that would put a world record holder to shame.

You should post one of Casey's youtube videos to this thread Sharon, I think many would enjoy that.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

This is a beautiful post. The mixture of gratitude and sorrow most of us feel about our senior pups is always there, the clock ticking silently as the love grows daily. I will give Finn an extra smooch now because you reminded me of the gratitude......


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> this morning Casey did not wake up with the others. He was sleeping so soundly I let him sleep as I took Faelan, Towhee and Brady out. He awoke as we were coming back inside and so got to go out with his tail a-wagging, his feet a-prancing but with noisy breathing.
> 
> As he naps beside me now, breathing quietly I think how grateful I am that this beauty still shares his life with me but with a tinge of sadness because he is showing signs of aging.
> 
> ...


How old is he? I, too, Love the "old gold". They get sweeter and sweeter with each passing day.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I cry as I read this. Its been almost 3 months since we lost Jesse at 15 years old. Her last years it was so wonderful to walk with her as you almost didn't need a leash. You walked slow as she sniffed and peed on everything, but she had so much joy in walking. Mostly blind in one eye and hearing iffy, she loved to be out and about.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Casey turned 12 in March. Here is a video taken about a week ago of him practicing some obedience in the yard (I lived next to a hunt club)








GoldenCamper said:


> Golden seniors are the best, loved your post. I notice Fiona slowing a bit but by only a small amount.
> 
> Still amazes me to this day how Tucker with his arthritic old body chased after a squirrel in a time that would put a world record holder to shame.
> 
> You should post one of Casey's youtube videos to this thread Sharon, I think many would enjoy that.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh how we love them. I miss my old girl everyday. I see my Bess aging and its hard to think of a day without her. They are such a bright spot in this crazy old word we live in. Our time with them just is way to short so I will savor every minute of every day I have them.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Casey turned 12 in March. Here is a video taken about a week ago of him practicing some obedience in the yard (I lived next to a hunt club)


I loved seeing that one again, thank you  I really need to get some current videos of Fiona. Her daily evening 7:30-8:00 PM bunny chase is a riot. If the ground could roll up like a carpet runner on the floor it would.

When Tucker started having problems I would video his gait and compare them and slow it down to see just how he was doing for better or worse. It was hard to tell sometimes.

I feel it so important to have a record on tape of their journey throughout their time with us. Time goes by so fast.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's so beautiful it brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Your post has so obviously touched something in so many of us. 



Ljilly28 said:


> Awww, I loved this post. I feel that way about my Finn too. *His eyes are dimming and his coat is greying, but* *his soul still shines as brightly as ever*.


I just love this. Such a perfect description.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

They give and they give and they give until moment they leave us. And even when they've left us they continue to give with their kind gentle souls. Your words are so true...thank you for sharing them with us.

Pete & Woody


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Give your boy a hug from me.
Thank-you for your post.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Casey really does look so happy working with you.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

This post so resonates with me. Sometimes Uncle Bunny doesn't wake up with the alarm and I feel the exact same way!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As everyone knows since I posted it,my Georgie and Mantha turned 11 yesterday. I am so happy and so grateful.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your post is so beautiful, not written by words only, writen by emotions, straight from your heart full of love for your Casey. It makes me for away wanting to hug and love on him too.


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

So beautifully written. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for your beautiful post, Casey is a very precious old gold. My Clyde will be 13 in September, and Bonnie will be 13 in December. I treasure every day with them, and will give both an extra hug tonight thinking of Casey. Please give him a hug from me.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have tears too but I love it.


----------

